# دعوووووووه للتسامح !!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*حبيت النهارده أتكلم معاكوا عن التسامح .. أنا عارفه ان كتييييير مننا بيبقى صعب عليهم يسامحوا من قلبهم يمكن علشان فى حاجات بنشوف أنها صعب تتنسى .
اللى مش بناخد بالنا منه ان التسامح معناه اننا ننسى حاجه المتنا ووجعتنا وان التسامح مش بيبقى غصب عننا لا ده بكامل ارادتنا .. مش بس كده ده كمان علاج فعال لقلوبنا ولارواحنا .
التسامح بيخليك تحس ان مشاعر الغضب والكراهيه بلا قيمه .. بيعلمنا ندور على مزايا الناس من حوالينا بدال ما بنحاول ندينهم ونحاكمهم .
  التسامح بيزرع جوانا مشاعر جميله بيعلمنا نتعاطف مع غيرنا ..بيخلق جوانا بذرة رحمه وحنان ..
التسامح بيفتح قلوبنا بيخلينا نشوف كل شىء ايجابى بيقضى على المشاعر السلبيه الملوثه اللى بتقتل انسانيتنا جوانا .
والاجمل فى التسامح هو الشعور بالسلام الداخلى .. وأيه يعنى انسان غلط فينا ما أحنا بشر والخطأ وارد عندنا.
نتسامح يعنى نتساهل مع غيرنا .. هو صحيح مش سهل لكن اللى بيقدر عليه فعلاً بيكون سعيد
 ده حتى لما بتسامح من قلبك بتقدر تسامح نفسك وتطلب من ربنا يسامحك .
سامح حتى مش علشان غيرك  لكن  علشان نفسك ...صدقوووونى التسامح  فى معناه العميق هو أننا نسامح نفسنا..ونشيل من جوانا حمل الاحساس بالذنب .
سااااااااامح من كل قلبك
متخليش ااااالغل يغشك 
ويوسوس بالشر فى ودنك
خد قدوه من اللى خلقك
 وتواضع مهما زاد علمك  *


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائع يا دونا بجد*
*لو كل واحد فكر في التسامح فكر انه ينقي قلبه من كل كره او حقد *
*كنا هنتجب مشاكل كتيررررررر*
*وهيكون في سلام وراحه داخليه*
*ميرسي يا دونا انك اتحتلنا المجال اننا نتناقش في موضوع زي كده مهم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Esther (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله بجد كلمات روعه تعرفى انها جت فى وقتها بالضبط
بجد لانى كنت زعلانه شويه من واحد 
بس بجد ربنا بعتلى الكلام ده النهارده
انا هاروح دلوقتى اصالحه وانا مسامحاه
ميرسى جدا يا قمر بجد عاشت ايديك 
والرب يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## استفانوس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

المسامحة هي كنز المسيحية 
بل هي اقتداء بشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح 
الذي سامح صالبيه وطلب لهم المغفرة
اشكرك عزيزتي 
على هذه الكلمات الرائعة
واصلي ان نعمل بها 
فنستطيع ان نقول بكل ثقة
اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*التسامح هو تقريبا شبة سر بقأنا*
*شكرا يا دونا على الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر ربنا جدا انة مديني حتت التسامح من القلب دي

ميرسي يا دون دون على الموضوع الحلووووووووووو





​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حبيت النهارده أتكلم معاكوا عن التسامح .. أنا عارفه ان كتييييير مننا بيبقى صعب عليهم يسامحوا من قلبهم يمكن علشان فى حاجات بنشوف أنها صعب تتنسى .
> اللى مش بناخد بالنا منه ان التسامح معناه اننا ننسى حاجه المتنا ووجعتنا وان التسامح مش بيبقى غصب عننا لا ده بكامل ارادتنا .. مش بس كده ده كمان علاج فعال لقلوبنا ولارواحنا .
> التسامح بيخليك تحس ان مشاعر الغضب والكراهيه بلا قيمه .. بيعلمنا ندور على مزايا الناس من حوالينا بدال ما بنحاول ندينهم ونحاكمهم .
> التسامح بيزرع جوانا مشاعر جميله بيعلمنا نتعاطف مع غيرنا ..بيخلق جوانا بذرة رحمه وحنان ..
> ...








[Q-BIBLE]
اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. [/Q-BIBLE]


*رائع موضعك اخت Dona Nabil
الحقد يقتل صاحبه
مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *رائع يا دونا بجد*
> ...


*ميرررسى يا ميروو على مشاركتك الجميله فى الموضوع وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> Esther قال:
> 
> 
> > الله بجد كلمات روعه تعرفى انها جت فى وقتها بالضبط
> ...


*انا مبسوووووطه بقرارك ده أووووووى  .. وروح التسامح والمحبه دى حاجه  جميله جدا بحييكى عليها .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> استفانوس قال:
> 
> 
> > المسامحة هي كنز المسيحية
> ...


*بعد ردك الجميل ده يا أخوووووى  مفيش كلام .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> come with me قال:
> 
> 
> > *التسامح هو تقريبا شبة سر بقأنا*
> > *شكرا يا دونا على الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > اشكر ربنا جدا انة مديني حتت التسامح من القلب دي
> ...


*نوررررررتى الموضوع يا فراشتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > [Q-BIBLE]
> ...


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي علي الموضةع الجميل دة وربنا يعوض تعبك.

وفعلا الواحد محتاج يعمل بالكلة دي عشان ما يخسرش ناس كتير بيعزهم.

+ربنا يبركك+​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااائع جدا دونا 
عدم التسامح بيخلينا نخسر ناس كتير 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع  يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا دونا 
لازم نسامح علشان نقدر نعيش 
يكفي اننا نعمل مثل ما عمل مخلصنا 
دا سامح اللي صلبوة وعزبوة واقترعو علي ثيابة وبصقو في وجهه واهانوة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> mina_picasso قال:
> 
> 
> > *مرسي علي الموضةع الجميل دة وربنا يعوض تعبك.
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع رااااااااائع جدا دونا
> ...


----------



## dark_angel (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هو الموضوع جميل و التسامح احلى حاجة فى الدنيا بس فى حاجات بتخلى الواحد حتى لو سامح بس برضو من جواه فى حاجة بتخليه ينفر من اللى قدامه اللى ضايقه لان ساعات بيكون الموقف اللى اتعمل صعب


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع رائع يا دونا
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> dark_angel قال:
> 
> 
> > هو الموضوع جميل و التسامح احلى حاجة فى الدنيا بس فى حاجات بتخلى الواحد حتى لو سامح بس برضو من جواه فى حاجة بتخليه ينفر من اللى قدامه اللى ضايقه لان ساعات بيكون الموقف اللى اتعمل صعب


*أنا معاك ان فى حاجات فعلا بتكون صعب انها تتنسى لكن لو فكرت كويس هتلاقى ان المشاعر السلبيه دى بتأذى صاحبها بمعنى ان عدم تسامحك مع غلطات الاخرين بينمى عندك افكار من الكراهيه والغل ودى أفكار ملوثه للفكر وللحياه كلها  لكن لو دربنا نفسنا على النسيان والتسامح بكده بنكون عملنا تنقيه لمشاعرنا وحققنا راحة بالى تسوى كتير فى الزمن ده 
ميرررسى لمشاركتك ومرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*



			التسامح فى معناه العميق هو أننا نسامح نفسنا..ونشيل من جوانا حمل الاحساس بالذنب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا  على  الموضوع الرائع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*ميرررسى يا امجد على مشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> التسامح بيخليك تحس ان مشاعر الغضب والكراهيه بلا قيمه .. بيعلمنا ندور على مزايا الناس من حوالينا بدال ما بنحاول ندينهم ونحاكمهم .
> التسامح بيزرع جوانا مشاعر جميله بيعلمنا نتعاطف مع غيرنا ..بيخلق جوانا بذرة رحمه وحنان ..
> التسامح بيفتح قلوبنا بيخلينا نشوف كل شىء ايجابى بيقضى على المشاعر السلبيه الملوثه اللى بتقتل انسانيتنا جوانا .




موضوع فى منتهى الروعه يادونا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> happy angel قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع فى منتهى الروعه يادونا
> > ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


*ميرررسى يا قمرررر على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا معاكى.​*


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*راااااااااااائع جدااااااااااا"
شكراااااااااااا" يادونا
يا جميييييييييييلة *​


----------



## bashaeran (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخت دونا اريد ان اضيف شي لو تسمحي لي 
*الله هو المحبة الكلية وهو مسامح فوق كل شي . لو فحصنى قلبي والدين لنرى كم من مرة وبالعدد سامحونة على كل الاشياء  الا الا الا . ام انا كم المت غيري، صديقي، قريبي، اختي، ابي، او امي، او اي شي اخر الم يكونوا كلهم شخصية المسيح التى انا فيها . ربنا يسوع سامح الصلابين . قال سامحهم يا ابي لانهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون. لكن* (انا كم سامحتوا غيرى) *كل منا يسأل سؤال هذا من نفسوا  ليعرف كم عاش مع المسيح في موقف نفسى . اقول انا لم افعل كفاية لكن سأحول من اليوم وشكرا على الكلمات الرقيقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *راااااااااااائع جدااااااااااا"
> ...


*ميرررسى لمشاركتك يا قمر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> bashaeran قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا اخت دونا اريد ان اضيف شي لو تسمحي لي
> > *الله هو المحبة الكلية وهو مسامح فوق كل شي . لو فحصنى قلبي والدين لنرى كم من مرة وبالعدد سامحونة على كل الاشياء  الا الا الا . ام انا كم المت غيري، صديقي، قريبي، اختي، ابي، او امي، او اي شي اخر الم يكونوا كلهم شخصية المسيح التى انا فيها . ربنا يسوع سامح الصلابين . قال سامحهم يا ابي لانهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون. لكن* (انا كم سامحتوا غيرى) *كل منا يسأل سؤال هذا من نفسوا  ليعرف كم عاش مع المسيح في موقف نفسى . اقول انا لم افعل كفاية لكن سأحول من اليوم وشكرا على الكلمات الرقيقة*



*ميرررسى على الاضافه الرائعه ومرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع التساامح حاجة جميييييييلة جدا يا دونا وموضوعك جميل بس عايزة رأيكم فى واحدة كل ما تسامحيها تغلط تانى وتندل معاكى ساعتها تعملوا ايه بحب اوى اسمع رأيكم انا نفسى المشاكل بنا بس بحس ان مفييييش فايدة فيها رأيكوا ايه؟​*


----------



## bashaeran (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت دونا المحترمة انا اكتبلك شي عن التسامح انا مررت بيه
**


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> bent el3dra قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع التساامح حاجة جميييييييلة جدا يا دونا وموضوعك جميل بس عايزة رأيكم فى واحدة كل ما تسامحيها تغلط تانى وتندل معاكى ساعتها تعملوا ايه بحب اوى اسمع رأيكم انا نفسى المشاكل بنا بس بحس ان مفييييش فايدة فيها رأيكوا ايه؟​*


بصى يا بنت العدرا البشر انواع والنوع اللى بتقولى عليه ده  موجود كتير للاسف .. المهم أنك *متفقديش القدره على التسامح ولو مقدرتيش تتعاملى معاها وحتى لو بعدتى عنها برضه تسامحيها ومن قلبك وممكن تبعدى عنها حبه يمكن تفهم انها ممكن تخسرك وتبطل تعمل التصرفات اللى بتضايقك .. نورتى الموضوع .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> bashaeran قال:
> 
> 
> > الاخت دونا المحترمة انا اكتبلك شي عن التسامح انا مررت بيه
> > **


*فى أنتظار كل ما تكتب دائما وشكرا على المشاركه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> بصى يا بنت العدرا البشر انواع والنوع اللى بتقولى عليه ده  موجود كتير للاسف .. المهم أنك *متفقديش القدره على التسامح ولو مقدرتيش تتعاملى معاها وحتى لو بعدتى عنها برضه تسامحيها ومن قلبك وممكن تبعدى عنها حبه يمكن تفهم انها ممكن تخسرك وتبطل تعمل التصرفات اللى بتضايقك .. نورتى الموضوع .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


*
ميرسى يا دونا يا جميلة على رأيك انا فعلا بعدت عنها جداااااااااااااااااا وسامحتها كمان ربنا معاها بقى فى حياتها ميرسى حبيبتى​*


----------



## bashaeran (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*هاي مرة ثانية اكتب الحالة او القصة لكن لا اعرف السبب لم تنشر الى كتبتوا
في البداية. لا تنبت اي زهرة او وردة في مكان خالى من الجراثيم او نباتات اخرى ليست مرغوبة.
على الكل 
انا من سكان العراق في كوردستان خاصة لدينا تاريخ مليء بالحداث المفرحة والحزينة والاسوء الاضطهاد .ادخل الموضوع اريد ان اذكر نحن مرات عديدة صادفنا حوادث لكوننا مسيحين وهذا فخر لنا ونفتخر بيه جدا لاننا على هوية المسيحاسمينة. من مقابل مكروهين ونحن بالمقابل نعامل المقابل بالمحبة لان الله هو المحبة 
كان لديا محل لبيع الخضرة في حين ادائي لعمل ذلك اليوم صادفة ان اختي تريد ان تذهب الى كنيسة بسيارتها حيث المحل والكراج هما في الحوش المنزل وكان شارع مزدحما لدرجة لم تتمكن من الخروج الى الشارع بسهولة لكثرة مرور السيارات وعندما لاحظت بانها تحتاج الى مساعد كي تتمكن من خرج الى شارع عملت نفسي كشرطي مرور لاوقف السيارات لتتمكن من ذهاب اختي الى الكنيسة واسطعت ان اوشر الى سيارات لكي تتمكن هي من امرور بشارع بعد جهد دام 15 دقيقة تقريبا . خرج عليا من احد السيارات مراهقين من وبعد والغلط والسب علينا نحن كمسيحين طولوا كلامهم على اختى حتى انها لم تكن تعرف لانها ذهبت الى الكنيسة . وتحول الحدث من الكلام الى الضرب ورغم المقاومة لكن بات كل شي الى الفشل . انا انضربت باخمس المسدس لان بمشية الله لم يسطيعوا استعمال المسدس لانها تعطلت .ولا اعرف كيف وصلت الى المستشفى لانني كنت في الغيبوبة انذاك وبعد مرور 10 ساعات افقت من الغيبوبة واكثر من الشهر لم يطب الجرح وما مررت بيه من الم نفسي . لكن اريد ان يعرف كل الاخوة ماذا فعلت لان المسيح هو فعل بى او صنع بي ما صنع اثنا المحاكمة تنازلت عن القضية رغم معارضت القاضي لقراري لكنني اصريت على تنازل من الحقي لهم والفضل يعود الى ربي يسوع المسيح وسألني القاضي المحكمة عن سبب التنازل اجبته ان ربي تنازل عن قاتليه اثناء صلبه فكيف انا لا اتنازل والحمد لله انا الان بخير ورجعت الى عائلتي سالما وعافي وانا بين اولادى نشكر الله على الحدث . وسالني مرة ثانيا الا تحتاج الى التعويض ., اجبته فقط ان يفرج عن المتهمين لانهما كان في السجن . كم كنت فرحا انذلك لانني ذكرت بان ربي سامح الغير ودون مقابل الست ان من اتباع ربي وهكذا عشت الملحمة يا اختي واوصلت رسالة الى قاضي مسلم . امين هو الرب*


----------



## bashaeran (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اخت دونا كيف استطيع ان انشر موضوع واشرف عليه اذا امكن ان توضحيلي اما على عنوان بريدي او نفس الصفحة لان كل مرة احاول اكتب موضوع الكومبيوتر يرد عدم امكاني لا اعرف السبب انتضر ردك وشكرا


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا دونا
على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى متسامحة​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

bashaeran قال:


> *هاي مرة ثانية اكتب الحالة او القصة لكن لا اعرف السبب لم تنشر الى كتبتوا
> في البداية. لا تنبت اي زهرة او وردة في مكان خالى من الجراثيم او نباتات اخرى ليست مرغوبة.
> على الكل
> انا من سكان العراق في كوردستان خاصة لدينا تاريخ مليء بالحداث المفرحة والحزينة والاسوء الاضطهاد .ادخل الموضوع اريد ان اذكر نحن مرات عديدة صادفنا حوادث لكوننا مسيحين وهذا فخر لنا ونفتخر بيه جدا لاننا على هوية المسيحاسمينة. من مقابل مكروهين ونحن بالمقابل نعامل المقابل بالمحبة لان الله هو المحبة
> كان لديا محل لبيع الخضرة في حين ادائي لعمل ذلك اليوم صادفة ان اختي تريد ان تذهب الى كنيسة بسيارتها حيث المحل والكراج هما في الحوش المنزل وكان شارع مزدحما لدرجة لم تتمكن من الخروج الى الشارع بسهولة لكثرة مرور السيارات وعندما لاحظت بانها تحتاج الى مساعد كي تتمكن من خرج الى شارع عملت نفسي كشرطي مرور لاوقف السيارات لتتمكن من ذهاب اختي الى الكنيسة واسطعت ان اوشر الى سيارات لكي تتمكن هي من امرور بشارع بعد جهد دام 15 دقيقة تقريبا . خرج عليا من احد السيارات مراهقين من وبعد والغلط والسب علينا نحن كمسيحين طولوا كلامهم على اختى حتى انها لم تكن تعرف لانها ذهبت الى الكنيسة . وتحول الحدث من الكلام الى الضرب ورغم المقاومة لكن بات كل شي الى الفشل . انا انضربت باخمس المسدس لان بمشية الله لم يسطيعوا استعمال المسدس لانها تعطلت .ولا اعرف كيف وصلت الى المستشفى لانني كنت في الغيبوبة انذاك وبعد مرور 10 ساعات افقت من الغيبوبة واكثر من الشهر لم يطب الجرح وما مررت بيه من الم نفسي . لكن اريد ان يعرف كل الاخوة ماذا فعلت لان المسيح هو فعل بى او صنع بي ما صنع اثنا المحاكمة تنازلت عن القضية رغم معارضت القاضي لقراري لكنني اصريت على تنازل من الحقي لهم والفضل يعود الى ربي يسوع المسيح وسألني القاضي المحكمة عن سبب التنازل اجبته ان ربي تنازل عن قاتليه اثناء صلبه فكيف انا لا اتنازل والحمد لله انا الان بخير ورجعت الى عائلتي سالما وعافي وانا بين اولادى نشكر الله على الحدث . وسالني مرة ثانيا الا تحتاج الى التعويض ., اجبته فقط ان يفرج عن المتهمين لانهما كان في السجن . كم كنت فرحا انذلك لانني ذكرت بان ربي سامح الغير ودون مقابل الست ان من اتباع ربي وهكذا عشت الملحمة يا اختي واوصلت رسالة الى قاضي مسلم . امين هو الرب*


بعد أذن الغالية دونا
ارد على قصة اخى bashaeran
ومن هنا اقول التسامح والعفو عند المقدرة 
شىء جميل وهو نابع من الحب الممتلىء 
فى قلوبنا بنعمة رب المجد علينا
ولكن لا ننسى ان نجعل من تسامحنا ضعفا ومهانة لنا 
فنحن فى مجتمعات تدبر لنا المكائد بكل وسيلة
وعلينا ان نكون اقوياء ونقف دون خزى امام هذة التيارات
ندافع عن انفسنا بما اتينا من قوة ولا نتنازل عن حقوقنا قهرا او ارضاءا
نتنازل فقط ونتسامح حينما نكون مصدرا للقوة
غير ذلك خاصة فى زمنا هذا يصبح ضعفا واستكانة
ودمت بود​


----------



## bashaeran (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات وانشالله تفيد لكن ماذا لو ننشر موضوع ونشرف عليه ممكن التوضيح ولا بعد كم مشاركة يسمح المنتدى ان نكتب موضوع ونشرف علية وشكرا مرة ثانية ممكن رد يا اخي العزيز


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> bent el3dra قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> > ميرسى يا دونا يا جميلة على رأيك انا فعلا بعدت عنها جداااااااااااااااااا وسامحتها كمان ربنا معاها بقى فى حياتها ميرسى حبيبتى​*


*جميل اننا نقدر نسامح وننقى قلوبنا من أى حقد أو غل  تجاه أى شخص .. ربنا معاكى ويرعاكى يا بنت العدرا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> bashaeran قال:
> 
> 
> > *هاي مرة ثانية اكتب الحالة او القصة لكن لا اعرف السبب لم تنشر الى كتبتوا
> ...


*نشكر ربنا على رجوعك لعائلتك بالسلامه وميرررسى كتير على الدرس الرائع اللى علمتهولنا بسردك لقصتك .. ربنا يرعاك ويوفقك ويعوضك بكل الخير .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> bashaeran قال:
> 
> 
> > اخت دونا كيف استطيع ان انشر موضوع واشرف عليه اذا امكن ان توضحيلي اما على عنوان بريدي او نفس الصفحة لان كل مرة احاول اكتب موضوع الكومبيوتر يرد عدم امكاني لا اعرف السبب انتضر ردك وشكرا


*فى بعض الاقسام قد لا تقبل منك موضوع جديد بسبب أنك عضو جديد ولكن بعد عدد معين ستستطيع طرح اى موضوع تريده ولكن هناك الان اقسام كثيره تستطيع أن تشارك فيها بمواضيع جديده كما تشاء وربنا يوفقك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> وليم تل قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا دونا
> ...


*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك يا وليم
ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> وليم تل قال:
> 
> 
> > بعد أذن الغالية دونا
> ...


*بالطبع أسمحلك وردك أكثر من رائع يا وليم .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> bashaeran قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا على المعلومات وانشالله تفيد لكن ماذا لو ننشر موضوع ونشرف عليه ممكن التوضيح ولا بعد كم مشاركة يسمح المنتدى ان نكتب موضوع ونشرف علية وشكرا مرة ثانية ممكن رد يا اخي العزيز


*لقد رددت على تساؤلك وأعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد عليك​*


----------

